# How to reconfigure all installed ports?



## Blackbird (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm coming from Gentoo and are totally new to FreeBSD ports system...

What I want is, to reconfigure all installed ports and rebuild/reinstall them afterwards.

That is, because if I want to install a port, I just make it, and leave all configure options as they are... I'm a bit impatient... :e
And later on, I want to reconfigure them thoughtfully.

So, how to do that? Can I use portupgrade -af, or make installworld?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 5, 2010)

install ports-mgmt/portmaster
read about *--force-config* option

I haven't tested, but I think something like `# portmaster --foce-config -r -a` would work

an alternative is:
`# rm -f /var/db/ports/*`
This will delete all stored configurations of all ports

if you want to configure just one port cd to it and run `# make config`


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2010)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm coming from Gentoo and are totally new to FreeBSD ports system...
> 
> ...



(installworld is for the operating system, nothing to do with ports.)

See the portupgrade man page for the -C option.  It will do the config steps for all ports before rebuilding.


----------

